# Tokyo Dome Paphs, WHEN DOES IT END?!



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 17, 2010)

Some assorted Paphs.

Paph. fairrieanum album 'Green Eye'







Paph. Gratrixianum 'Luster' (an award winner)






Paph. Pink Bandit 'Emi'






Paph. Stealth 'Black Dragon' (really hard to photograph this one with a white background!!!)






Paph. Zellwood Station x Hsing Maru 'Kimu'






And hands down the wildest slipper at the show, I think a Paph/Phrag hybrid...






OK, OK, it was made of wire and paper, but pretty cool looking. Like a dummy I didn't get the details on who created this wild thing. So many things to photograph.

Still tons of pics left.


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 17, 2010)

I think the wire and paper thing is a Dracula orchid!

I like the Zellwood Station x Hsing Maru


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 17, 2010)

That Pink Bandit is THE most beautiful one I have ever seen. I hope you stole it for me.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 17, 2010)

That gratrix kicks a$$!


----------



## Scott Ware (Feb 17, 2010)

Interesting that _Paph._ Stealth and _Paph._ Wood Wonder both have Paph. Hsinying Maru as a parent in common.

They're all very nice, but for me that _Paph. gratrixianum_ is completely over the top.

Nice color on the _Wireypaperopedium_ ( I believe this is _var. shellacafolium, _), but I hope some of its siblings flower with a larger pouch.


----------



## John M (Feb 18, 2010)

The dorsal colour on that gratrixianum is intense!


----------



## paphjoint (Feb 18, 2010)

man !!! thanks for sharing


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 18, 2010)

Great plants!!!! Thanks Tom!!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 18, 2010)

Great paphs..  I was suckered into believing that the Wireypaperopedium named by Scott truly existed..


----------



## etex (Feb 18, 2010)

Beautiful, awesome blooms!! My favorites are the Pink Bandit and the gratrix! The Wireypaperopedium is cool!! Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 18, 2010)

Keep 'em coming Tom - lovin' it!


smartie2000 said:


> I think the wire and paper thing is a Dracula orchid!


:rollhappy: Picture a drac x phrag or long petaled paph = that's it!



Scott Ware said:


> ....... Nice color on the _Wireypaperopedium_ ( I believe this is _var. shellacafolium, _), but I hope some of its siblings flower with a larger pouch.


:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## callosum (Feb 18, 2010)

great show of tons picture


----------



## Hera (Feb 18, 2010)

Gratix, all the way!! Thanks for the pics. You rock!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow! What a show. Thank for sharing your photos - they're great. :clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 18, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> Keep 'em coming Tom - lovin' it!
> 
> :rollhappy: Picture a drac x phrag or long petaled paph = that's it!
> 
> ...



your right, after careful examination it is not a Drac! too many petals.
Its drac x phrag lindenii


----------



## emydura (Feb 18, 2010)

The gratrixianum is amazing. I like the black maudiae as well.

David


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanx for sharing. Any word on the future of shows at the Dome?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 18, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Thanx for sharing. Any word on the future of shows at the Dome?



Nothing for sure, but I think a great effort will be made to keep it going. I guess a lot depends on what happens this year with the Japanese and world economy. I'll definitely make the journey back if they hold it next year - just too good to miss. We have an affiliated show here in Fukuoka, The Orchid Expo, a fair bit smaller, but just as nice IMO. It hasn't been here though for a couple years...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2010)

Good Luck!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2010)

I'll take the Pink Bandit, thank you!

As for the last photo, I think it's a cross between Phrag. lindenii and a kite.


----------



## Jorch (Feb 19, 2010)

Paph Stealth and the Paph Pink Bandit are just :smitten:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice pics, but I'll be the minority here, and say I don't really like that gratrixianum. It looks more towards villosum than gratrixianum (not that it is, just the look). For me, a good gratrixianum has lots of bright colours on the dorsal - lots of green, mauve and dark spots contrasted against a white background. That's what the species looks like. But, that's just me, I guess.


----------



## Clark (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the tour Tom.


----------

